# Carl Casper Car show-2013 Louisville, KY.



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

This show will be the weekend of Feb. 22-24, 2013.The rules are very simple and are strictly followed........same classes as always single, double,radical,truck, and dance. Rule 1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted in factory location both front and rear you will not be in radical class. 2-tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-single pump, 14-double pump,and radical is unlimited. Trucks will fall under the single pump limitation of 10. 4-Getting stuck does NOT count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round and your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. Remember you have 4 chances to compete and have to in at least 3 rounds to qualify for prize money as always. 5-unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fair grounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so lets act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you dont have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this wil be checked by judges. 8-all vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open up your trunk or bed cover and lock up the back for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS. They are mosty for saftey reasons as well as classification. 9-any vehicle that is expected to hop 90" or higher MUST have a rear mounted switch to control the back in the event that it does stick. This will be checked at the time of inspection. Can't have people under the front, or hangin' off the wheels to pull it down. This is NOT safe and will not be allowed.
There is about 3 months till the show, so pass the word around. No excuses. Majority of vehicles are already built within' these rules. These are simple basic rules which leave ALOT of room to build your vehicle to reach great numbers for the class you want to compete it.
Almost forgot.....10- trucks........if it has factory leaf springs it will be in the truck class, any other types of suspension will be automaticlly in radical class. This also leaves alot of room for design.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

And it's on!!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yep yep. One of the best weekends of the year right here ..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

i had a blast last year..the hop'n was crazy,food was off the chain & dont forget the 9$ unlimited refills all week'n.. the best 9$ i ever spent.. lol..& all the people where cool az fuc.. see you all there this year :h5:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> i had a blast last year..the hop'n was crazy,food was off the chain & dont forget the 9$ unlimited refills all week'n.. the best 9$ i ever spent.. lol..& all the people where cool az fuc.. see you all there this year :h5:


:thumbsup:see you there homie.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i may show up this year


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

You'll be there cause Westsides coming to party lol


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

O shit this is gonna be my first year but I go to bbb and no it's poppin so can't wait who alls partying


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

lookin forward to caspers again


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Ttt.....such a great show down...!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Party we dont party at this show


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

I know ima party lmao it's my first time attending you still in Louisville John


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ha ha that's the only reason we show up.lol.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

cant wait for it, already counting the days down :run:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

He'll yea pinky I've seen how westside gets dwn lmao u still got pinky I'm sure u have others lol what u bringing out for 2013


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

You know it ain't a party tell the Westsiders show up .lol


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Ttmft


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

where in Louisville???


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

marquis_on_3 said:


> where in Louisville???


Kentucky Exposition Center 937 Phillips Lane Louisville, Kentucky 40209


----------



## marquis_on_3 (Jun 28, 2011)

352cutty86 said:


> Kentucky Exposition Center 937 Phillips Lane Louisville, Kentucky 40209



5 1/2 hr ride hmmmmm...........


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

How much to compete in hop how much for spectators ? Thanks


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Brian hooking up the after party again this year ??


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Last year was the first time for me. Pretty crazy. Lol


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

trunkgotknock said:


> How much to compete in hop how much for spectators ? Thanks


X2 can someone let me know the info how much to enter a car and for spectators to enter


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

Which days is slated for the hop comp?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

352cutty86 said:


> Which days is slated for the hop comp?


They hop all 3 days. Saturday night is the best hop.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> i had a blast last year..the hop'n was crazy,food was off the chain & dont forget the 9$ unlimited refills all week'n.. the best 9$ i ever spent.. lol..& all the people where cool az fuc.. see you all there this year :h5:


:h5: $9 refill........:roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

yetti said:


> Last year was the first time for me. Pretty crazy. Lol


Well this year instead of walking around signing autographs in the crazyness, maybe we can set a time when your at the booth to do autographs in a safer location. I mean last year you almost got ripped apart by the crowd when you entered the arena. Jus sayin'


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Team CCE said:


> This show will be the weekend of Feb. 22-24, 2013.The rules are very simple and are strictly followed........same classes as always single, double,radical,truck, and dance. Rule 1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted in factory location both front and rear you will not be in radical class. 2-tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-single pump, 14-double pump,and radical is unlimited. Trucks will fall under the single pump limitation of 10. 4-Getting stuck does NOT count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round and your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. Remember you have 4 chances to compete and have to in at least 3 rounds to qualify for prize money as always. 5-unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fair grounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so lets act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you dont have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this wil be checked by judges. 8-all vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open up your trunk or bed cover and lock up the back for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS. They are mosty for saftey reasons as well as classification. 9-any vehicle that is expected to hop 90" or higher MUST have a rear mounted switch to control the back in the event that it does stick. This will be checked at the time of inspection. Can't have people under the front, or hangin' off the wheels to pull it down. This is NOT safe and will not be allowed.
> There is about 3 months till the show, so pass the word around. No excuses. Majority of vehicles are already built within' these rules. These are simple basic rules which leave ALOT of room to build your vehicle to reach great numbers for the class you want to compete it.
> Almost forgot.....10- trucks........if it has factory leaf springs it will be in the truck class, any other types of suspension will be automaticlly in radical class. This also leaves alot of room for design.


Read carefully!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Team CCE said:


> Well this year instead of walking around signing autographs in the crazyness, maybe we can set a time when your at the booth to do autographs in a safer location. I mean last year you almost got ripped apart by the crowd when you entered the arena. Jus sayin'


You got that all wrong buddy. I was talking to everyone while you were in your trailor getting your makeup fixed. Lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone know the admission fee for cars and spectators


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

yetti said:


> You got that all wrong buddy. I was talking to everyone while you were in your trailor getting your makeup fixed. Lol


WOW....You Better Be There This Year.....:buttkick:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

WSL63 said:


> WOW....You Better Be There This Year.....:buttkick:


If I go you have to go too. Lol


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

yetti said:


> If I go you have to go too. Lol


I will be there VIP over at Timdog's mansion...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

WSL63 said:


> I will be there VIP over at Timdog's mansion...


Im not allowed in the rich part of the ville. Lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Admission for spectators is like, 15 a head .. Hoppers, you need to hit up cool cars.. Maybe I can help Big M read the stick again.. We are both blind lol and russ too


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> He'll yea pinky I've seen how westside gets dwn lmao u still got pinky I'm sure u have others lol what u bringing out for 2013


Yeah Il be bringing the pink for sure ,shoukd have my 63 out next year at some point ,,I think westside will have at least 5 hoppers at casper ,,single double and radical. Could be a Westside sweep lol. Just sayin


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I think Bruce is breaking out the new secret weapon. Smart car radical hopper. It's gona be the bomb diggity I hear


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I think Bruce is breaking out the new secret weapon. Smart car radical hopper. It's gona be the bomb diggity I hear


Would bumper ar 45 standing straight up. Lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah Il be bringing the pink for sure ,shoukd have my 63 out next year at some point ,,I think westside will have at least 5 hoppers at casper ,,single double and radical. Could be a Westside sweep lol. Just sayin


I'm not gonna talk shit bc I always lose but I'm bringen somethen special for mattdogs ass ( no **** ) .


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

7231981 said:


> I'm not gonna talk shit bc I always lose but I'm bringen somethen special for mattdogs ass ( no **** ) .


:buttkick: we will see in febuary


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> :buttkick: we will see in febuary


Yes sir I can't wait it's like Xmas to me can't wait to see everybody it's always a great weekend . See y'all there


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

7231981 said:


> Yes sir I can't wait it's like Xmas to me can't wait to see everybody it's always a great weekend . See y'all there


I hope that something special is a 30 pack


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> I'm not gonna talk shit bc I always lose but I'm bringen somethen special for mattdogs ass ( no **** ) .


Il talk shit for you. Your gona lose again lol. Jk. But id call out some local boys before u jump in the ring with westside buddy ,just sayin


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Il talk shit for you. Your gona lose again lol. Jk. But id call out some local boys before u jump in the ring with westside buddy ,just sayin


There's no local comp for street doublemy only comp is mattdog once a yr an I wait all yr to try . But I may lose but I lose wit pride an keep comen back for my yearly ass whippen lol . Maybe this yr will be my yr to get em


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> I hope that something special is a 30 pack


I keep Casper drinks don't worry homie not many cars n our club this yr so we might just party all weekend with you all


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> I hope that something special is a 30 pack


You need to bring me some of those special springs to try out I can't buy those local


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> You need to bring me some of those special springs to try out I can't buy those local


Have u tried the cce yellows. Those would work a lot better than the whites someone keeps telling you to put in there ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

What's up fellas. Can anyone please tell me when is the deadline to register a car for the show. Not the hop. The car show. Thanx.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo






What's up Mike:wave:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

7231981 said:


> There's no local comp for street doublemy only comp is mattdog once a yr an I wait all yr to try . But I may lose but I lose wit pride an keep comen back for my yearly ass whippen lol . Maybe this yr will be my yr to get em


If you ever make it up to our picnic you can get served 2 times a year.lol


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

When is the picnic next year


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

7231981 said:


> There's no local comp for street doublemy only comp is mattdog once a yr an I wait all yr to try . But I may lose but I lose wit pride an keep comen back for my yearly ass whippen lol . Maybe this yr will be my yr to get em


Whoa there on that first sentence. my lil double whammy setup was only off by1" to those pistons.....


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

NO-WAY said:


> Whoa there on that first sentence. my lil double whammy setup was only off by1" to those pistons.....


I was waiting for u tony lol . I figured I'd get u motivated homie


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> If you ever make it up to our picnic you can get served 2 times a year.lol


I'm gonna give u a run for that money this yr I promise


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

7231981 said:


> I was waiting for u tony lol . I figured I'd get u motivated homie


Yal i usualy read i dont say much lol...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

7231981 said:


> I'm gonna give u a run for that money this yr I promise


my car is hitting wwaaaayyyyyyy harder than it ever has good luck


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> my car is hitting wwaaaayyyyyyy harder than it ever has good luck


Mine too I'm comen for that west side ass lmao see u n February ill send u some pics from the man cave


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

matdogg said:


> my car is hitting wwaaaayyyyyyy harder than it ever has good luck


Matt is the BMH crew from Vegas coming over again this year???


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Matt is the BMH crew from Vegas coming over again this year???


They are talking About it dont know for sure.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

7231981 said:


> Mine too I'm comen for that west side ass lmao see u n February ill send u some pics from the man cave


Cool man send some pics ..what is it doing now??


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

25 inches


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Lol.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's up fellas. Can anyone please tell me when is the deadline to register a car for the show. Not the hop. The car show. Thanx.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> 25 inches


Hater


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> What's up fellas. Can anyone please tell me when is the deadline to register a car for the show. Not the hop. The car show. Thanx.


not sure when the deadline is you can look on carlcasperautoshow.com you may find something on there


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> 25 inches


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LOsFluy3aU&feature=player_embedded
Like this jump rope scene


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

yetti said:


> You got that all wrong buddy. I was talking to everyone while you were in your trailor getting your makeup fixed. Lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:You need to bring something to hop!!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

yetti said:


> Im not allowed in the rich part of the ville. Lol


Na, tell the truth.......KC never comes to casper cause they chippin'. JS


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I think Bruce is breaking out the new secret weapon. Smart car radical hopper. It's gona be the bomb diggity I hear


SSSHHHHHH:shh:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

yetti said:


> Would bumper ar 45 standing straight up. Lol


Would still probably beat anything in KC......Jus sayin':sprint:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

7231981 said:


> There's no local comp for street doublemy only comp is mattdog once a yr an I wait all yr to try . But I may lose but I lose wit pride an keep comen back for my yearly ass whippen lol . Maybe this yr will be my yr to get em


Come on now.....what about pocket change?:dunno:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Have u tried the cce yellows. Those would work a lot better than the whites someone keeps telling you to put in there ...


:thumbsup: Dont get me wrong the whites work, believe that. I see them 80+ in a chevy and 100+ in others. JS


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


Not sure on the show cars. I would check there website. I think you can get it if you google carlcasper2013. The hop is different from the show cars. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Admission for spectators is like, 15 a head .. Hoppers, you need to hit up cool cars.. Maybe I can help Big M read the stick again.. We are both blind lol and russ too


Very possible, have to see whos available for every hop. Like to stick with the same judges at every hop.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

pocket change lol:roflmao: .:rofl: ...page.


Team CCE said:


> Come on now.....what about pocket change?:dunno:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Team CCE said:


> Would still probably beat anything in KC......Jus sayin':sprint:


Maybe your club members. Lol. That lincoln from kc served you up the night before bbb. Lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Team CCE said:


> Come on now.....what about pocket change?:dunno:


I've asked Chris to bring it he scurred


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

7231981 said:


> Hater


What exactly am I hating on ?? Your car should be doing mid 60's easy Bro ,,not hating ,


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> What exactly am I hating on ?? Your car should be doing mid 60's easy Bro ,,not hating ,


I know an it will homie . An it's got a Lil paint on it now


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

yetti said:


> Maybe your club members. Lol. That lincoln from kc served you up the night before bbb. Lol


WOW...


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

WSL63 said:


> WOW...


Me and bruce are just talking alittle shit. Lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> What exactly am I hating on ?? Your car should be doing mid 60's easy Bro ,,not hating ,


You could always come down for a weekend an teach me what I don't know og triple og all expense paid


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I could do that. I'm down there all the time lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I could do that. I'm down there all the time lol


trader!!!!.lol


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

matdogg said:


> trader!!!!.lol


Im with matt. Gonna have to remove you from the circle if your just gonna give away info. Lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

matdogg said:


> trader!!!!.lol


Lmao I gotta win eventually homie u know I get closer every yr


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm gona beat u both with our new double anyway lol.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm gona beat u both with our new double anyway lol.


You have to stay out of the mud and stay in the garage in order to finish that car jason. Lol


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

what new double


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yes I know lol. Well seewhat happens


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

On top of that. A big ass box fell off the shelf and landed on the pink car. Dented the quarter panel and busted out tfe side window. So I'm gona try to repaint it by casper to lol. Plenty of time


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

So if anyone has or knows of a front clip for a 78-80 Monte ,I need one


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> So if anyone has or knows of a front clip for a 78-80 Monte ,I need one


That blows . If only it was a Lil newer I got a 85 clip


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Will there be any cruizing or just the show then home afterward


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Will there be any cruizing or just the show then home afterward


Dude its February.. I know the last time I went it was cold,snow and got caught in a blizzard.. still a good show though.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

This year 2012, vol 1., 2 and 3 are coming. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx7Pami10OY&feature=g-crec-u


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Was askin cause was gonna take my stree cruiser but I'm not entering it was just checkin if I should load up the daily or the Lowrider


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Ayy pinky or mat dogg when is the westside picnic 2013


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Was askin cause was gonna take my stree cruiser but I'm not entering it was just checkin if I should load up the daily or the Lowrider


Bring daily it's usually freezing here an all the cars will b n the show so probably no cruisen


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Koo thanks bro


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Ayy pinky or mat dogg when is the westside picnic 2013


Westside picnic July 13


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE CONTACT INFO FOR THE SHOW WANNA KNOW WHT IS SETUP DATE AND TIME IF YOU DO THE SHOW PORTION


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*did i mention 9$ unlimited soda refills all 3 days..*_:worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> ANYONE HAVE CONTACT INFO FOR THE SHOW WANNA KNOW WHT IS SETUP DATE AND TIME IF YOU DO THE SHOW PORTION






Sup player....
Looks like we both looking for same info. LOL
The website on this show is not to helpful on info. I left a message on the contact number two weeks ago and still waiting on a call back.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> ANYONE HAVE CONTACT INFO FOR THE SHOW WANNA KNOW WHT IS SETUP DATE AND TIME IF YOU DO THE SHOW PORTION







How's the Detroit Autorama show up there with u? I heard its good...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah I don't know anything on the show part. Hoppers just show up lol somebody give these guys some info damnit lol


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

ill see what i can find out for you as far as a deadline on getting registered for the show


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah I don't know anything on the show part. Hoppers just show up lol somebody give these guys some info damnit lol


Caranto is usually the info man on show cars ill tellem get on here an post info


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup player....
> Looks like we both looking for same info. LOL
> The website on this show is not to helpful on info. I left a message on the contact number two weeks ago and still waiting on a call back.


as long as you have it in by mid january you'll be fine, heres a link to where you can download the application and get it sent in. http://carlcasper.com/application_page.html. hopefully this helps


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Individuals502 said:


> as long as you have it in by mid january you'll be fine, heres a link to where you can download the application and get it sent in. http://carlcasper.com/application_page.html. hopefully this helps


THK U HOMIE


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah I don't know anything on the show part. Hoppers just show up lol somebody give these guys some info damnit lol








LOL. Thanx Pinky...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

7231981 said:


> Caranto is usually the info man on show cars ill tellem get on here an post info




Thank you...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Individuals502 said:


> as long as you have it in by mid january you'll be fine, heres a link to where you can download the application and get it sent in. http://carlcasper.com/application_page.html. hopefully this helps







Thank u aswell. 
I already downloaded the application. Just wanted more info on deadline and if I pay for lighting there or what....


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> THK U HOMIE





Sup homie..
I talked to the homie today. Thanx. :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup homie..
> I talked to the homie today. Thanx. :thumbsup:


KOOL CANT WAIT HOMIE


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> KOOL CANT WAIT HOMIE







Makes two of us. Looking forward to a good roadtrip... :h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> LOL. Thanx Pinky...:thumbsup:


No problem


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Makes two of us. Looking forward to a good roadtrip... :h5:


What you bringing out with you?


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Individuals502 said:


> What you bringing out with you?




My 60...


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> No problem




Hope to meet u and buy u a drink..


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

just be ready to party


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

95 SS Swangin said:


> just be ready to party


Yes the Westsiders like to party!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Hope to meet u and buy u a drink..


Oh for sure lol


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Where's everyone gonna b partying an pinky I wanna kick it to lmfao sounds like one hell of a good time


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

I know a few of us Indy boyz will be in spot. Should be for a good time.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

95 SS Swangin said:


> just be ready to party





I'm not sure if u was talking to me, but if u was sure. I'll be ready to party. Thursday, Friday and Saturday.:thumbsup:
Won't be able to party Sunday night cuz I need to take off and start driving to be in Detroit by Monday morning.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

matdogg said:


> Yes the Westsiders like to party!!!






:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Oh for sure lol






Looking forward to meeting u. :h5:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> I know a few of us Indy boyz will be in spot. Should be for a good time.




U don't happen to have Derek's number? Derek Fisher. I've been looking for that fool...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Were all the hoppers at?????


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

yetti said:


> Maybe your club members. Lol. That lincoln from kc served you up the night before bbb. Lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:served me.........dont recall that.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

7231981 said:


> I've asked Chris to bring it he scurred


:shocked: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

yetti said:


> Im with matt. Gonna have to remove you from the circle if your just gonna give away info. Lol


:ninja::buttkick:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

matdogg said:


> Were all the whoppers at?????


i fixed it for you.. burger king :cheesy:


Team CCE said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:served me.........dont recall that.


remember we was at that resturant.. he was the waiter..


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*did i mention 9$ unlimited soda refills all 3 days..*_:worship:


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> i fixed it for you.. burger king :cheesy:
> 
> remember we was at that resturant.. he was the waiter..


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I might have to come out of retirement for this.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

PatFuckin'Burke said:


> I might have to come out of retirement for this.


:drama:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Shouldn't you be sanding on my car u lazy ass lol.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

matdogg said:


> :biggrin:


Thats all your gonna give him back. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Lol u hush it up buddy


----------



## 87monteonthree (Jul 20, 2012)

Can't wait until carel Casper


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*BUMP ER*_


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:|


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

How many miles is it from the hood to Louisville???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> How many miles is it from the hood to Louisville???


30hrs


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> 30hrs




:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I will be there........one day


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

A couple of us from Detroit will be there


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

STRICTLY1 said:


> A couple of us from Detroit will be there[/QUOTE
> 
> Cool you bringing a hopper???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

matdogg said:


> STRICTLY1 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of us from Detroit will be there[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

cant for this show and meet everybody there! i say hell yeah!:thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

itz gonna b my 1st show since moving to the midwest, im from the sunshine staten never been able to make this famous show.... cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

After party?????


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> After party?????


No after party I have to trailer my car back home.....


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> cant for this show and meet everybody there! i say hell yeah!:thumbsup:


i know me and toyo rollin down!! see you there rick


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

edelmiro13 said:


> No after party I have to trailer my car back home.....


:loco:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

edelmiro13 said:


> No after party I have to trailer my car back home.....


If there is a after party its on Saturday night. Shows not over til Sunday. Quit acting like a little girl lol


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> If there is a after party its on Saturday night. Shows not over til Sunday. Quit acting like a little girl lol


Lol Saturday I can party you know that already better bring Ted cause he was the only one that made it till 6 in da morning.... Stinking Lincoln like to after party on Sundays


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Teds coming down ,


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

edelmiro13 said:


> Lol Saturday I can party you know that already better bring Ted cause he was the only one that made it till 6 in da morning.... Stinking Lincoln like to after party on Sundays


I like to party on any day that ends with a Y


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> I like to party on any day that ends with a Y


Cool then you buying


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Teds coming down ,


:420:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:guns:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

edelmiro13 said:


> Cool then you buying


X2


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

indyzmosthated said:


> X2


You all know I got the first sound for all the Indy boys


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey I drive threw indy all the time ,does that count lol


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hey I drive threw indy all the time ,does that count lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Sweeeeeeet lol


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## topless deuce (Aug 4, 2009)

calll coolcars thay will hook u up


angelisticsola5960 said:


> Sup player....
> Looks like we both looking for same info. LOL
> The website on this show is not to helpful on info. I left a message on the contact number two weeks ago and still waiting on a call back.


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Attention all Hoppers..... Here's the Link for the Hop Registration form n' also The Hop "RULES". Please make sure you read the rules carefully....... There will be NO EXCEPTIONS!!! ** I'll see you guys soon!! * 
http://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/bH9zY7KkMPyVN9jJxi9d%2BA

**** Make sure to click on the bottom of the webpage..... 
"CLICK HERE TO START DOWNLOAD FROM SENDSPACE"*


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

Where u getting the first round at?


stinking lincoln said:


> You all know I got the first sound for all the Indy boys


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

indycapri said:


> Where u getting the first round at?


Oh no let me rephrase that.....I got the first round for all the Indy LOWRIDER guys


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

stinking lincoln said:


> Oh no let me rephrase that.....I got the first round for all the Indy LOWRIDER guys


Yea I've just had lowrider(s) since I was 17, I don't need anyone to buy my drinks anyways.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

indycapri said:


> Yea I've just had lowrider(s) since I was 17, I don't need anyone to buy my drinks anyways.


Sooo....you have had a lowrider since 17....well if you STIlL have one let's nose up......let's keep it real in these streets


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:drama:hno:


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

stinking lincoln said:


> Sooo....you have had a lowrider since 17....well if you STIlL have one let's nose up......let's keep it real in these streets


LMAO, maybe next year and that's keeping it real.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

PatFuckin'Burke said:


> I might have to come out of retirement for this.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Team CCE said:


> This show will be the weekend of Feb. 22-24, 2013.The rules are very simple and are strictly followed........same classes as always single, double,radical,truck, and dance. Rule 1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted in factory location both front and rear you will not be in radical class. 2-tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-single pump, 14-double pump,and radical is unlimited. Trucks will fall under the single pump limitation of 10. 4-Getting stuck does NOT count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round and your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. Remember you have 4 chances to compete and have to in at least 3 rounds to qualify for prize money as always. 5-unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fair grounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so lets act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you dont have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this wil be checked by judges. 8-all vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open up your trunk or bed cover and lock up the back for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS. They are mosty for saftey reasons as well as classification. 9-any vehicle that is expected to hop 90" or higher MUST have a rear mounted switch to control the back in the event that it does stick. This will be checked at the time of inspection. Can't have people under the front, or hangin' off the wheels to pull it down. This is NOT safe and will not be allowed.
> There is about 3 months till the show, so pass the word around. No excuses. Majority of vehicles are already built within' these rules. These are simple basic rules which leave ALOT of room to build your vehicle to reach great numbers for the class you want to compete it.
> Almost forgot.....10- trucks........if it has factory leaf springs it will be in the truck class, any other types of suspension will be automaticlly in radical class. This also leaves alot of room for design.


uffin:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

indycapri said:


> LMAO, maybe next year and that's keeping it real.


Well if you need some help with it let me know.....anything I can do put put another one in the streets


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> Well if you need some help with it let me know.....anything I can do put put another one in the streets


I need about a couple grand to get mine on the street help me out ?


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

stinking lincoln said:


> Well if you need some help with it let me know.....anything I can do put put another one in the streets


hmmm... just might have to take u up on that offer. I'll hit u up soon.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ttt so far we got seven hoppers comen if we gettem all done


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Westsides bringing 5 ...3 radical ,1 double 1 single


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Westsides bringing 5 ...3 radical ,1 double 1 single


Yep we got something for every one.lol


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

edelmiro13 said:


> Lol Saturday I can party you know that already better bring Ted cause he was the only one that made it till 6 in da morning.... Stinking Lincoln like to after party on Sundays


Talk to'em, Tell'em about how we was still going ducking and dodging the parking lot police while they were all tucked in :roflmao:



Pinky Bitches said:


> Teds coming down ,


Pause!!!! 




WSL63 said:


> :420:


Sucka!!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Ha ha yeah I do remember me u and Dre chillin in parking lot sat night of BBB and police swooping in lol and walking (stumbling) to white castle....last ones standing that night


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

LOL!!! Yes sir! And I predict a repeat performanc_e _ But Spinellis Pizza instead of WC :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

dlinehustler said:


> LOL!!! Yes sir! And I predict a repeat performanc_e _ But Spinellis Pizza instead of WC :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## KITTKAR (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll be there. I've gone every year since '02! I need my '79 Caprice back so I can take it. Less and less lowriders every year. The HOP is fantastic though! Won't miss it!


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Il talk shit for you. Your gona lose again lol. Jk. But id call out some local boys before u jump in the ring with westside buddy ,just sayin


Lol u tell em homie


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

dlinehustler said:


> LOL!!! Yes sir! And I predict a repeat performanc_e _ But Spinellis Pizza instead of WC :thumbsup:


Yeah no more White Castle


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

dlinehustler said:


> Talk to'em, Tell'em about how we was still going ducking and dodging the parking lot police while they were all tucked in :roflmao:


Yeah that was a trip.... I'm getting thirsty already !!!


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

dlinehustler said:


> LOL!!! Yes sir! And I predict a repeat performanc_e _ But Spinellis Pizza instead of WC :thumbsup:


. There is a spinellis on preston inside trixie's now and they deliver to the hotel


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Individuals502 said:


> . There is a spinellis on preston inside trixie's now and they deliver to the hotel


Pussy and Pizza in the same place!!!!! OMG!!! :worship:


----------



## turtleezy27 (Oct 19, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Westsides bringing 5 ...3 radical ,1 double 1 single


So pinky you bringing your ride i didnt see it vegas but it was fun kicking wit you still at da majestics hop off


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

dlinehustler said:


> Pussy and Pizza in the same place!!!!! OMG!!! :worship:


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

dlinehustler said:


> Pussy and Pizza in the same place!!!!! OMG!!! :worship:


Sounds like a great spot


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*did i mention 9$ unlimited soda refills all 3 days..*_:worship:


so is that diet coke or beer


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)

Milwaukee will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*
" This year marks the 50th Anniversary for the Carl Casper Custom and Louisville New Car Show and Cce Hydraulics could not be more excited and honored to participate once again. For the past 10 years, we have been invited to produce the hydraulic competition and put on a "show" for the crowd, which has proven to be a huge success! I must say, it has been wonderful to see folks travel coast to coast to support the Show they love by bringing their cars out!! BUT one thing is for sure..... West Coast, bring your car(s) and your "A" Game because it's all about putting on a great show for a tremendous crowd! Don't let our "Southern Hospitality" fool you into believing you "made" the show; the audience, our staff and our great city ensure ALL feel welcome! It's what's bred in our bones here in the Commonwealth! Safe travels as you head to the greatest place this side of anywhere! "*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> This year marks the 50th Anniversary for the Carl Casper Custom and Louisville New Car Show and Cce Hydraulics could not be more excited and honored to participate once again. For the past 10 years, we have been invited to produce the hydraulic competition and put on a "show" for the crowd, which has proven to be a huge success! I must say, it has been wonderful to see folks travel coast to coast to support the Show they love by bringing their cars out!! BUT one thing is for sure..... West Coast, bring your car(s) and your "A" Game because it's all about putting on a great show for a tremendous crowd! Don't let our "Southern Hospitality" fool you into believing you "made" the show; the audience, our staff and our great city ensure ALL feel welcome! It's what's bred in our bones here in the Commonwealth! Safe travels as you head to the greatest place this side of anywhere!*


wow   :ugh:.. as far as i kno it was never said that eny 1 person MADE the show.. i kno for a fact that it was a better show because of all the competitors that was at the hop.. i myself had so much fun.. it was one of the best shows i have ever been too.:thumbsup: everybody was so hospitapal & welcomed us with open arms.. im look'n forward to this years show.. cant wait to get them pork chop $ steak sandwitches & last but not least that 9$ all you can drink soda.. hope to see all my friends there..new & old :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BIGBEN said:


> so is that diet coke or beer


diet :cheesy:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> " This year marks the 50th Anniversary for the Carl Casper Custom and Louisville New Car Show and Cce Hydraulics could not be more excited and honored to participate once again. For the past 10 years, we have been invited to produce the hydraulic competition and put on a "show" for the crowd, which has proven to be a huge success! I must say, it has been wonderful to see folks travel coast to coast to support the Show they love by bringing their cars out!! BUT one thing is for sure..... West Coast, bring your car(s) and your "A" Game because it's all about putting on a great show for a tremendous crowd! Don't let our "Southern Hospitality" fool you into believing you "made" the show; the audience, our staff and our great city ensure ALL feel welcome! It's what's bred in our bones here in the Commonwealth! Safe travels as you head to the greatest place this side of anywhere! "*



WOW!!! The way I look at it if my westcoast homies didn't come out witch Rob, Pinky, Tim and myself invited the show wouldnt have been as good as it was.On the real if it wasn't for the hoppers that the WestSide gets to come out every year from west or eastcoast it would be the same cars every year doing 30 inches.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

What's the name of the hotel everyone stays at and what's up with after party bob :dunno:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Crown plaza right by the show


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

matdogg said:


> WOW!!! The way I look at it if my westcoast homies didn't come out witch Rob, Pinky, Tim and myself invited the show wouldnt have been as good as it was.On the real if it wasn't for the hoppers that the WestSide gets to come out every year from west or eastcoast it would be the same cars every year doing 30 inches.


Preach that matt give credit were credit is due
We have a network of homies and a unwritten code of conduct.
A game will be brought ... Again!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Yeah the BMH TEAM does bring high inches to the show , just as TEAM CCE Does! Thanks for ur CONTRIBUTION! BOTH TEAMS are 80-120++!! This local show is not TEAM CCE or TEAM BMH ...... there's other people that has been contributing to this show for years way before u guys came, that are also in the same category than us (Not hitting only 30inces) people like the guys from Southside Cruisers, Psycho's , Shorty's , Jimmy (RIP) , Shorty from Houston, STANLEY STANON, Patt Burke , Carlton, Chris Ponder , Fernando Garcia (RIP).... there's a bunch of guys out there that have NOTHING to do with us that have ALSO put on a great show without any of our teams. 

People here don't care if u are a SINGLE a DOUBLE ...... all they care is about seeing the cars perform. *


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Not taking any thing from any one just saying people like to see the big inch cars. So when we go from show to show all summer we try to get all the big hoppers to come to casper . By far this is the best show around and I look forward on going every year.....And my name is Matdogg and I like to party.lol see yall in February.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

matdogg said:


> Not taking any thing from any one just saying people like to see the big inch cars. So when we go from show to show all summer we try to get all the big hoppers to come to casper . By far this is the best show around and I look forward on going every year.....And my name is Matdogg and I like to party.lol see yall in February.


dont forget chippers are people too.:biggrin:. ima chipper sideliner cheerleader.:cheesy:.
its a great show no matter who hops.. its a show that i look forward to all year.. one of the best i ever been to.. & ive been to alot from the east to the west.. carl casper is one of the best :thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Partying with fellow lowriders is why I go


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Im a chiper tthat no how to party. So be ready when u get here no sleeping


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

95 SS Swangin said:


> Im a chiper tthat no how to party. So be ready when u get here no sleeping


Happy Birthday my brother!!!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks. Can u say Tennessee lmao


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:roflmao::roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

whats up everybody, this will be my first time going


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I love everyone. No ****


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

I no it needs to hurry up an get here. I thank the best part its cruzing around the streets after the show at night!!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Cruising :dunno:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I love everyone. No ****


Maybe a little ****.....you do have a pink car.lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

matdogg said:


> Maybe a little ****.....you do have a pink car.lol


:roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

What day is the HOP?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Big_Money said:


> What day is the HOP?


Friday night 2 times Saturday then Sunday


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

Animosity C.C. will be there- Lookin forward to it!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

matdogg said:


> Maybe a little ****.....you do have a pink car.lol


Ha ha yep


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Maybe a little ****.....you do have a pink car.lol


LOL THTS FUNNY MATT 1 PINKY O...GO BACK TO YOUR CORNERS AND COME OUT FIGHTING


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW HOPE ITS AS GOOD AS I HEAR IT IS :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Screw the hop "Bo Duke" will be there with "The General Lee" I'm sure Mattdogg and Pinky will get drunk enough to try and test drive that baby...LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

WSL63 said:


> Screw the hop "Bo Duke" will be there with "The General Lee" I'm sure Mattdogg and Pinky will get drunk enough to try and test drive that baby...LOL


As long as I get to jump and slide over the hood. It's on lol.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> As long as I get to jump and slide over the hood. It's on lol.


[email protected]#k that I get to honk the horn.lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

WSL63 said:


> Screw the hop "Bo Duke" will be there with "The General Lee" I'm sure Mattdogg and Pinky will get drunk enough to try and test drive that baby...LOL


Wait tell you see the paint thats going on my 60 it will have a little General Lee in it.lol


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I wanna see the paint! Hope i get to be there this year? waiting on my boss for the ok


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :inout:


:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

matdogg said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yeah Il be bringing the pink for sure ,shoukd have my 63 out next year at some point ,,I think westside will have at least 5 hoppers at casper ,,single double and radical. Could be a Westside sweep lol. Just sayin


im just now getting to this topic and i thought at a quick glance it said westside jeep lol


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Thier is a rumor that Chad may enter his jeep :yes:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't wait chicago going to be in the house.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

Sup guys. How do i register for the show?


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

daoriginator64 said:


> Sup guys. How do i register for the show?


Yea how do we register? What if we wanted to display a lowrider bike??


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

matdogg said:


> :h5:


Hotel check!! Hopper check!!! Great time with homies from all over the 
Country..... Soon to come!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

Rob @ RNL said:


> Hotel check!! Hopper check!!! Great time with homies from all over the
> Country..... Soon to come!!


you forgot bumper check..:ninja:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Rob @ RNL said:


> Hotel check!! Hopper check!!! Great time with homies from all over the
> Country..... Soon to come!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

What up Rob? I'm staying at the Galt house which is on 4th street downtown.


Rob @ RNL said:


> Hotel check!! Hopper check!!! Great time with homies from all over the
> Country..... Soon to come!!


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> you forgot bumper check..:ninja:


Thats all the black magic crew does is bumper check fool. I thought that was implied.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Is BMH taking over casper this year???


----------



## MR MARIJUANO X3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Orale ..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

bambalam said:


> Thats all the black magic crew does is bumper check fool. I thought that was implied.


dont forget chippers are people too... :biggrin:


Hannibal Lector said:


> Is BMH taking over casper this year???


dont count your chickens before they hatch...:rimshot:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Is BMH taking over casper this year???


No one takes casper over buddy. We all come together to put on a good show and have a great time ,,cause we likes to party


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> No one takes casper over buddy. We all come together to put on a good show and have a great time ,,cause we likes to party


Yes Jagerbombs for every one.lol


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

matdogg said:


> Yes Jagerbombs for every one.lol


Hey hey you know what happens after jagerbombs. Lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

yetti said:


> Hey hey you know what happens after jagerbombs. Lol


Lol.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Where we partyinng this year?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

95 SS Swangin said:


> Where we partyinng this year?


I thought you was taking us to every stripclub in Louisville like every other year. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

matdogg said:


> I thought you was taking us to every stripclub in Louisville like every other year. Lol


that's Friday night. What we doing Saturday night lol


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

This should be a good year with plenty of nice rides hope to see everyone there hopefully this snow passes


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> No one takes casper over buddy. We all come together to put on a good show and have a great time ,,cause we likes to party


Nah i know im jus bs'n. but them jager will get u surfin on a toypala!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh u know that's right lol


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

CREEPIN UP ON US.......... Only got 18 days left! :chuck:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Woohoo can't wait


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:x:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

First time coming down...are there cars for sale down there?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

CadillacTom said:


> First time coming down...are there cars for sale down there?


Whats up with them 60s ???


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> First time coming down...are there cars for sale down there?


Might throw a for sale sign on my Lincoln


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

matdogg said:


> Whats up with them 60s ???


Going with my first mind and going to try and find a six tre...


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

CadillacTom said:


> Going with my first mind and going to try and find a six tre...


Bring your breaf case


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

95 SS Swangin said:


> Bring your breaf case


Will do, Homie. I'm looking to build one from the ground up. Just looking for one with good bones (rear quarters). It's going to take me a while because I want to learn.


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Individuals502 said:


> Might throw a for sale sign on my Lincoln


Got a pic?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

I thought u wanted a done car just sold a Ss project with a lot of parts


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

CadillacTom said:


> First time coming down...are there cars for sale down there?


Everything's for sale......for the the right price


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

95 SS Swangin said:


> I thought u wanted a done car just sold a Ss project with a lot of parts


Damn.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

My back don't get better ill be salen my Lincoln and my 63


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

7231981 said:


> My back don't get better ill be salen my Lincoln and my 63


Stop putting all that weight in those car


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Got this 36 ft enclosed for sale ,,$7000. Git more pics if intrested


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

CadillacTom said:


> Got a pic?


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Where's the party at?


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Where's the party at?


:dunno: but we will all end up somewhere....the locals will know where to go


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Me and big bob are working on a party for sat


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

95 SS Swangin said:


> Me and big bob are working on a party for sat


IM DOWN TO PARTY SAT :yes: KEEP US OUT OF TOWNERS POSTED


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

He'll yea please do we got a suite at the Marriott


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Damn page 3. I hope its cause everyone is working on their cars. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Not a big shit talking car show. Everyone's just glad to have a show and hang out


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

7 more days till the unlimited 9$ refills..:naughty:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Not a big shit talking car show. Everyone's just glad to have a show and hang out


I hear that. Was real cool last year. Looking forward to it this year.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yay.


----------



## smokinsrt (Jan 27, 2012)

Anybody have an idea if you can get a weekend pass to the show for just general admission and how much it is?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

carl caspers 2013 is almost here.some footage from last year courtesy of big pimpin


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

smokinsrt said:


> Anybody have an idea if you can get a weekend pass to the show for just general admission and how much it is?


I don't think you can only people who have access to buy them are people who have cars in show or hop


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Five days away we be dwn Saturday afternoon what's goin on bout 5-6 Saturday night this our first year bout ta b nutts


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:run:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)




----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)




----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Team CCE said:


> This show will be the weekend of Feb. 22-24, 2013.The rules are very simple and are strictly followed........same classes as always single, double,radical,truck, and dance. Rule 1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted in factory location both front and rear you will not be in radical class. 2-tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-single pump, 14-double pump,and radical is unlimited. Trucks will fall under the single pump limitation of 10. 4-Getting stuck does NOT count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round and your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. Remember you have 4 chances to compete and have to in at least 3 rounds to qualify for prize money as always. 5-unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fair grounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so lets act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you dont have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this wil be checked by judges. 8-all vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open up your trunk or bed cover and lock up the back for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS. They are mosty for saftey reasons as well as classification. 9-any vehicle that is expected to hop 90" or higher MUST have a rear mounted switch to control the back in the event that it does stick. This will be checked at the time of inspection. Can't have people under the front, or hangin' off the wheels to pull it down. This is NOT safe and will not be allowed.
> There is about 3 months till the show, so pass the word around. No excuses. Majority of vehicles are already built within' these rules. These are simple basic rules which leave ALOT of room to build your vehicle to reach great numbers for the class you want to compete it.
> Almost forgot.....10- trucks........if it has factory leaf springs it will be in the truck class, any other types of suspension will be automaticlly in radical class. This also leaves alot of room for design.


 Lol Way to throw that in so it is ok if I just move the rear axel forward long as I use factory leafs? And leads don't got neon factory mounts lol


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Are these leaf springs going to be measured to make sure they r factory length? For the truck they on not a miny truck wit full size truck spring. Lmao


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

Low4Life Family will be in the House!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like this show is gonna be badass.......


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

low4life.toyo said:


> Low4Life Family will be in the House!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 outta control right there with you homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Almost time yay


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

95 SS Swangin said:


> View attachment 609736


We in there


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Somebody must be scard of bmh the rules keep changen to keep the out of there class. Just saying!!!!


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

And just so everyone kn here in Lou ky. We scrap our old steel. Not hide it in the frame or trunk of our new ride. Oooooo in not weight put in on a scale !!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Rosetta stone dude lol. Your typing jibberish


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Lamo


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Rosetta stone dude lol. Your typing jibberish


Ur car is rad its all good but I seen dudes frame and his rack if u got to put 1000 lbs and u say it street car u only cheet yourself. Hell enough lead in back Mac truck will hop. J/s. cus Friday and saterday nite on the streets around here we be SWINGING. And his weighted turd be out of gas if it even drives.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Who u talking bout lets here u say a name damit


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

So what's everyone doin on Sunday and what time is everyone gonna be leaving Sunday


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Come on


----------



## Iride (May 8, 2012)

If your doing under 80" and have weight, your a lame..... At the same time if you have a double w/ pistons/bladders and can't break 50" your also a lame......


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Iride said:


> If your doing under 80" and have weight, your a lame..... At the same time if you have a double w/ pistons/bladders and can't break 50" your also a lame......


Yea. What he said xxxxxx2


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Name


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

95 SS Swangin said:


> View attachment 609736


How much is it to get in the afterparty


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

95 SS Swangin said:


> Who u talking bout lets here u say a name damit


destiny child.. :shocked:


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

:thumbsup: AWESOME SHOW !! CANT WAIT . OUR 3RD YEAR . LOWRIDER STYLE OHIO cc WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ...:thumbsup:


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone know what time the show closes Saturday night


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:fool2::sprint:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Anyone know what time the show closes Saturday night


10PM


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

sledcross said:


> Ur car is rad its all good but I seen dudes frame and his rack if u got to put 1000 lbs and u say it street car u only cheet yourself. Hell enough lead in back Mac truck will hop. J/s. cus Friday and saterday nite on the streets around here we be SWINGING. And his weighted turd be out of gas if it even drives.


Who you talkin about?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

$5 to get in the after party


----------



## reality (Feb 14, 2012)

sledcross said:


> And just so everyone kn here in Lou ky. We scrap our old steel. Not hide it in the frame or trunk of our new ride. Oooooo in not weight put in on a scale !!!!


damn you talk an awful lot of shit for someone that brings out the same old busted ass S-10 year after year puttin up the same numbers. like its real hard to hop a truck


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

reality said:


> damn you talk an awful lot of shit for someone that brings out the same old busted ass S-10 year after year puttin up the same numbers. like its real hard to hop a truck


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

What's the deal with the $9 drinks?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

low4life68lac said:


> What's the deal with the $9 drinks?


lol.:rofl:. its 9$ unlimited refills.. all the soda you can drink..:biggrin:. i drink alot of soda so i was jus like fuc 9$ i was in the game..:thumbsup:.


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Hell yeah  I drink alot too so that's great


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

for all the homies traveling this weekend be safe out there on those rodes :angel: and see everyone this weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Were leaving now see every one tomorrow.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Gonna be a good event


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Rolling out with my son around noon tomorrow. Hope to catch some of the Lay it Low homies there. Be safe rolling out...


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mayne!!!! Them roads were rough comin back home to Indy but we made it good thing we didn't get caught in it on the way there.....


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

Glad to hear the TruRydaz c.c. & Royals c.c. made it too with bad weather ... Can't wait to get there, it's finally time!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

Sucks I've got to work tonight won't be able to get up there until tomorrow night :banghead:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Us to can't wait tho


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Dam I hate not being able to come down


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Props to everyone who made it out. It was a good turnout. Hope i can make it next year


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone know who that guy with the beard was hoppin matdogg's car.


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

Did he sell it to mountain man????????


----------



## bambalam (Sep 10, 2010)

Does anyone know who jason garret is. I would like to meet him.


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice cars and good people .. already waiting on next year .. think were gonna do the show and stay all weekend .. one days not enough 
.. lowrider style cc ohio ..


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

post some pics and stop talkin bout it.


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

First time i have made it to the show. i had a blast. thought it was awesome that they had a moment of silence for jimmy.


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

juandik said:


> post some pics and stop talkin bout it.


X1000


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

livin_low said:


> First time i have made it to the show. i had a blast. thought it was awesome that they had a moment of silence for jimmy.


I ran back to the hotel for a few and missed it. 

I'm glad they did that. Jimmy was a big part of the Carl Casper hops


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

juandik said:


> post some pics and stop talkin bout it.


X1000


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/mike.dial.35/posts/613054715376943

https://www.facebook.com/mike.dial.35/posts/613064612042620


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

Let me know if you all can view these ... 
If not I'll upload some from my PC .. sum reason my phone won't upload them!!!


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

reality said:


> damn you talk an awful lot of shit for someone that brings out the same old busted ass S-10 year after year puttin up the same numbers. like its real hard to hop a truck


S10are cheep bitch get u one and pull up or shut up all I got to say!!!!!!!


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

reality said:


> damn you talk an awful lot of shit for someone that brings out the same old busted ass S-10 year after year puttin up the same numbers. like its real hard to hop a truck


And if u was there u did bring shit or u could call me out. Oioooooo yea I still got clean sweep 1st 2nd and m/f 3rd whar u at. FYI I bring a car almost every year just under Diff names so not confuse when called out U kn my name I don't hear you?????


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Hahaha by the way I drive that" busted ass truck" to work to the store to ur momma house to bang you lil sister and your wife and then hit the bumper in ur driveway


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

sledcross said:


> Hahaha by the way I drive that" busted ass truck" to work to the store to ur momma house to bang you lil sister and your wife and then hit the bumper in ur driveway


:roflmao:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/oldskooltv1?feature=mhee
some vids from show



sledcross said:


> Hahaha by the way I drive that" busted ass truck" to work to the store to ur momma house to bang you lil sister and your wife and then hit the bumper in ur driveway


:wow:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Show was off the hook


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Where da pix??


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

Would like to thank everybody that came to the show


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

yes pics please uffin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

osolo59 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/oldskooltv1?feature=mhee
> some vids from show
> 
> :wow:



:h5:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

had a great time at the show and even better time at the party.. :yes::barf:


----------



## el dreamantula (Feb 21, 2013)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT Pics


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I didnt take one pic of the show I had to many drinks in my hands to do any thing.lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HERE'S SOME I GOT SUNDAY.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice pics homie.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

great pics homie,good to meet you also daoriginator64
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/1419-daoriginator64.html


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

STLPINKCUTTY said:


> Nice pics homie.


thanx homie


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

Juxes_One said:


> :drama:


All of our west coast guys have been stuck on the road since this morning, trying to get home! No food or drinks!


----------



## Juxes_One (Jul 14, 2008)

the weather is tht bad?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

flaked85 said:


> great pics homie,good to meet you also daoriginator64


it was nice talking to you too brother.


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

dancingwife said:


> All of our west coast guys have been stuck on the road since this morning, trying to get home! No food or drinks!


This sucks. Hope get home soon guys. Most important SAFE!!!!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=485734881462387" width="226" height="400" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Pray everyone got home safe....
Individuals was deep:worship:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics any more?????


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## amado.negron21 (Sep 26, 2012)

Well this season instead of strolling around deciding upon athletes in the crazyness, maybe we can set a moment when your at the unit to do athletes in a more secure place. I mean last season you almost got attractive apart by the audience when you joined.......





gold coast airport limo


----------

